# Reifendruck bei Tubeless



## Lalyle (20. Mai 2017)

Hi Mädels

Sagt mal, mit wieviel Druck fährt ihr eure Tubeless Reifen? Ich bin bisher mit Schlauch gefahren und hatte nur eine anzeigelose Pumpe. Also nach Gefühl bergauf etwas mehr rein und dann oben etwas abgelassen. 
Gemessen war es dann vorne etwa ein Bar, knapp. Vielleicht auch weniger. Erstaunlicherweise nie Probleme, auch nicht in ruppigerem und schnellerem Gelände. 

Nun hab ich eben (krampf, kaputtes Ventil, bäh!) auf Tubeless umgerüstet und weiss nicht recht was ich fahren soll. Vorne die Mary, hinten den Hans, 27,5". Gelände zwischen wurzlig feucht bis zu Voralpig mit Steinen.


----------



## scylla (20. Mai 2017)

Kann man so nicht beantworten. Bzw. kann man schon sagen, ich fahre xy Bar. Nur bringt dir das nichts.
Es kommt da auch stark auf den Reifen bzw. die Karkasse an. Dann spielt da noch die Felgen/Reifenbreite eine Rolle. Zusätzlich noch das Gelände und dein Fahrstil. Also einfach ganz viele verschiedene Faktoren, so dass der passende Reifendruck ungefähr so individuell ist wie der passende Sattel 

Ich messe meinen Reifendruck meistens gar nicht in psi oder bar sondern prüf das auch einfach per Daumendruck. Beim Stolpern fahr ich generell am liebsten so wenig wie möglich, und nur so viel dass es eben noch nicht walkt oder abknickt. Durchschläge sind da ja eh eher selten zu erwarten. Das kann am Vorderrad mit einer steifen DH-Karkasse und einer breiten 29mm Felge auch gerne deutlich unter 1 Bar sein, wenn es um langsames Gebastel geht. Wenn flotter gefahren wird halt mehr, aber merkt man ja recht schnell wenn's zu wenig ist, wenn der Reifen in offenen Kurven anfängt wegzuschwimmen. Wegen Tubeless oder Schlauch mach ich da auch keinen Unterschied. Nur wenn es um stumpfsinniges Flow-Geballer geht und ich Schläuche drin hab, mach ich mehr Luft rein als bei tubeless gefahrenen Reifen, damit ich keine Snakebites flicken muss. Am Hinterrad am Hardtail ist halt bei ruppigem Geballer auch tubeless unter 2 Bar kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen. Aber auch das merkt man recht schnell, wenn man zu wenig Luft drin hat und es ständig "klonk" macht.

Wenn du bisher gut mit der Methode "Gefühl" gefahren bist, und keine Probleme damit hast, bleib doch dabei. Dann wird's wohl richtig sein.

Falls du irgendwann das Gefühl haben solltest, dass du mehr Luftdruck fahren musst als dir lieb ist, weil du zu viele Durchschläge produzierst aber dabei noch zu wenig Grip hast, wäre ein Procore System noch eine Option.
Ich persönlich mag sowas nicht haben und habe nicht das Gefühl, dass ich es bräuchte. Aber es gibt sehr viele Leute, die darauf schwören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Mai 2017)

mein "Wohlfühldruck" ist bei 0,9 bis 1,2 bar, je nach Untergrund... Probleme hatte ich damit noch nicht... fahre Maxxis Bereifung auf 25mm Felgen


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Mai 2017)

Das schöne an Tubless ist, man kann mit dem Druck spielen kann ohne das groß was kaputt geht, außer die Felge.


----------



## gosieapa (24. Mai 2017)

man kann mit dem Druck spielen kann ohne das groß was kaputt geht, außer die Felge.


----------



## Trail-Fox (24. Mai 2017)

Das ist abhängig von Fahrergewicht, Untergrund, Fahrstil, Reifen, Felgen und individuellen Vorlieben... bestimmt gibt's noch mehr Faktoren, aber sicher gibt's dazu keine pauschale Antwort, die man in XY bar beziffern könnte.
Vielleicht allgemein gehalten: So wenig wie möglich - so viel wie nötig.


----------



## Lalyle (25. Mai 2017)

Thanks!

Na. Dann ist ja alles prima. Ich hab mich bisher mit meinem "Unterdruck" wohl gefühlt, Klonk hat es nie gemacht und ich hatte auch nie eine Panne. Dann behalte ich das nach Gefühl fahren einfach bei und probiere mal rum wie sich das nun mit Tubeless anfühlt. War wohl etwas verunsichert ob den eher hohen Drücken die ich in irgendwelchen Artikel gefunden habe. Hoffe, meine Felge wir es mir verzeihen. ;-)


----------



## jimmy_bod (22. Juli 2017)

Servus zusammen,

ich fahre Maxxis 2,3 auf 30mm Felge und klassich tubeless. Mein Systemgewicht liegt bei guten 100KG.
Bislang hatte ich hinten 1,7bar und vorne 1,5bar... bei verblockten Abfahrten im mittleren Tempo bisland alles gut. Morgen ziehe ich in die Alpen mit 1,4 vorne und 1,6 hinten - ich denke das sollte auch noch reichen... meine Tests heute gegen eine scharfen Bordstein haben das zumindest bestätigt 

Grüße, Jimmy

Edit: Ups, über die Suche bin ich mit Ladys only geraten ;-) .... Sorry


----------



## CycloTron (22. Juli 2017)

Druck und Traktionsreibung bei Bremsmanövern  zerren stark an punktierten Dichtmilchstopfen im Reifen (Löchern/Rissen). Je näher man dem angegebenen Druck der Spez. Dichtmilch kommt umso sicherer erfüllt sie auch die Erwartungen. Je stärker man einen bereits punktierten Reifen belastet umso leichter brechen die Dichtstellen auf.

4,5bar wie max. Bar bei Conti RaceSport-Karkasse ist kein guter tubeless-Druck-Wert 
Löcher die geflickt zu sein schienen brechen dann gerne mal bei Vollbremsungen durch.

Deswegen sind Tubeless-ready Mäntel meißtens auch von vorneherein niedriger spzifiziert,

Die Stans NoTubes RACE-Milch kann bis zu 8mm-Lecks flicken, bei 2,75bar.

Je höher der Druck umso eher werden die Partikel durchgedrückt bevor sie dichten und eintrocknen können.

Allerdings ist auch bei 3,5-3,8bar noch Dichtfähigkeit bei kleineren Punktierungen gegeben.

Insofern hast du bei den meißten MTB-Reifen wirklich freie Wahl, da nur wenige Asphaltfetischisten so hohe Drücke am Hardtail fahren, angeblich geht Tubeless ja mitlerweile auch bei hohen Rennraddrücken... keine Erfahrungen dazu.

Hier 2x G-One Speed 60mm 29" bei vollen 3,5bar mit Stans RACE-Milch.


----------



## Trail-Fox (22. Juli 2017)

Und was genau möchtest Du damit jetzt mitteilen ?


----------



## Deleted 426828 (22. Juli 2017)

man kann mit dem Druck spielen kann ohne das groß was kaputt geht, außer die Felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (20. September 2017)

Trail-Fox schrieb:


> Und was genau möchtest Du damit jetzt mitteilen ?


Mann lies halt! [emoji6]


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. September 2017)

Systemgewicht: ca. 100kg +-2kg

Bike: AM Fully mit 150mm Federweg
Reifen: v Schwalbe Magic Marry SS TS / h Nobby Nic SS TS
Einsatz: Touren mit technischen Trails, mal verblockt mal wurzelig mal enge Kehren
Druck: v 1.6 bar / h 1.8-2.0bar

Bike: 29er Hardtail
Reifen: c. Schwalbe Nobby Nic SS PS / h Nobby Nic SS PS
Einsatz: längere Touren mit leichteren Trails, kurz auch mal technischer
Druck: v 1.8 bar / h 2.1 bar


----------

